# Found injured pigeon



## josie (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello everyone! Once again I have found an injured pigeon in my garden, Herts UK Nr. Stevenage. It would appear that the wing is broken. We have put the pigeon in a box in a quiet place - very lively. So far have left a message on Bedfordshire Wildlife Rescue answer phone but as yet no reply. Feathered friend was found at 10am - its now 1.30pm. Any suggestions please. Thank you.


----------



## josie (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok no worries, the lady (Sam) from Bedfordshire Wildlife Rescue has just telephoned and hubbie and I shall be escorting feathered friend asap. Thank you for being there.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Glad it was all under control so fast .

Well found, friend of pigeons

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you remind the lady from Bedfordshire Wildlife Rescue that Pigeon Recovery can give it a permannt home it if it is unreleasable? There also might be other members that have a single wood pigeon and an aviary that could offer it a home! 

Cynthia


----------



## josie (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pigeon Update*

Just to let you know the lady at Bedford said Feathered Friend (FF) had not broken a wing (husbands initial diagnosis) but had throat canker. It would appear FF is very strong and so prognosis (with treatment) looks bright. When FF was found I could see its mate looking on from the roof top so when it recovers I shall collect and reunite them.
Lady at Bedford was really lovely as are you all. Thanks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the lovely update! I am so glad that he will be released back in his home area. So many times birds are handed in at my vets with no information about where they came from, unless they are feral pigeons they would have difficulty finding their way home. It must be so frightening for them to be released in a strange location.



> Lady at Bedford was really lovely


And she is a member of this forum! 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=26591&referrerid=560


----------

